# Ultrafire 500 pics



## plasmaman (Dec 30, 2006)

Just got mine and thought I would take some pics for you to show what good value this $40 light is.
I'm not clever enough to be a hotwire modder, but I guess the components of this light make it a great base.
Glass lens I believe, reflector stippled and machined from one piece of aluminium, O rings everywhere, Lego modular build with extender - with the standard extender you are running 2 x 18650, and without it 3 x 123. Good balance and great output and beam. Not up to M6 quite, but not too far behind in this standard setup.
Sorry no beam shots yet.
I'm told the bulb is NOT the same as the Scorpion 500, but as I don't have one of those I can't comment. But does anyone know what the bulb is, and whether there is something else available that will fit to allow the light to run with 3 x RC123 (11.1v?). I tried 3 x 123 primaries and was OK - but only momentary, but 3 x 3.7v blew the bulb immediately so I guess its a 7.5v or 9v bulb as standard?
John


----------



## plasmaman (Dec 30, 2006)

Oops! Sorry about the page layout guys.

John


----------



## DUQ (Dec 30, 2006)

I've been on the fence with this light since it came out, same goes for the R500. That bulb is veeeery close to the R500. Lighthound has a good close up pic of one.

http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2032

I think im going to get an Ultrafire 500. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Northern Lights (Dec 30, 2006)

This may be a weird request. What is the diameter of reflector? If it is anything near 52-52.5 mm please tell me the depth of it too. (specs show the OD of the bezel at 56mm) Recently it has been difficult to find a supply of reflectors for mods and I am at the point I would buy a $40 light for the reflector alone!


----------



## plasmaman (Dec 30, 2006)

Reflector is threaded around the top to screw into the bezel.
It is 52.8mm measured across the thread and 32mm deep.
Hope that helps!


----------



## KnOeFz (Dec 30, 2006)

Nice pics!
I really like the looks of this light.
I think without the extender piece it's supposed to run on 2 x 18500, not 3 x 16340.
$25,- for a replacement bulp (lighthound link above) is a bit much to blow them while testing batteries...


----------



## Northern Lights (Dec 30, 2006)

plasmaman said:


> Reflector is threaded around the top to screw into the bezel.
> 
> It is 52.8mm measured across the thread and 32mm deep.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Oh yes!! thank you very much, it just may work for what I had in mind.


----------



## Northern Lights (Dec 30, 2006)

Anyone got these where they are familiar with some modding, what I am asking does it look like the bulb socket can be modified to take a bi-pin? Then the wa1111 can be used and some limited use of a 5761 if the 18650s 2600mAh are used. Both are $6.50 bulbs, not $25. Modding for a WA 1111 looks possible from the pictures to me. I think we have a CPF modder, (was it Mac?), who has improved the scorpion host. If that is true that is a great price on a host that would just need a little tweak to get the bi-pin in.
Great Pictures, plasmaman, you have started some thoughts. I just gave you a PM with a question, but you know I think I am going to order one from DAE today even before your reply! If I do not mod it, it is a very good find and light to have!


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for the review. Where did you find this for $40? Is that with shipping or an eBay deal with $20 shipping? I did see one on eBay that would be about $40 total but no batteries or charger. Seems close to the Scorpion R500 but I'm wondering by the time you get batteries and charger if it wouldn't be about the same price. Also the Wolf-Eyes M90X which really shows a lot of quality control is only $49 through one of our dealers here. There are lots of good choices out there now in high output incan's but my one Ultrafire light I do own really leaves some things to be desired in the quality control department so I'd likely pass on this one. BTW I believe this light is supposed to be a 7.4 volt lamp.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 30, 2006)

I remember a few members saying they liked the beam of the Scorpion a little better than the M6's. I'm going to wait a little longer to see what Surefire has in store for '07. I need a high powered light to balance my collection so I was thinking maybe this light, some type of HID, a Mag, or a Surefire if something new catches my eye.


----------



## plasmaman (Dec 30, 2006)

I bought this one off ebay for $78 shipped to UK including 2 18650 cells (unprotected) 2 spare lamp assemblies ($9 each) and the latest Ultrafire charger WF 139 - so I reckoned that was pretty good. Sellers ID is nothingtobid.
The light without batteries or charger is $40 at the moment.

Having fried one bulb playing with 3 x 3.7v I took it to bits today - it is a bi pin mounted on a board below the brass mount. The pins are less than 3mm apart, so I wonder if there is a HO bulb that will fit?


----------



## larryk (Dec 30, 2006)

Northern Lights said:


> Anyone got these where they are familiar with some modding, what I am asking does it look like the bulb socket can be modified to take a bi-pin? Then the wa1111 can be used and some limited use of a 5761 if the 18650s 2600mAh are used. Both are $6.50 bulbs, not $25. Modding for a WA 1111 looks possible from the pictures to me. I think we have a CPF modder, (was it Mac?), who has improved the scorpion host. If that is true that is a great price on a host that would just need a little tweak to get the bi-pin in.
> Great Pictures, plasmaman, you have started some thoughts. I just gave you a PM with a question, but you know I think I am going to order one from DAE today even before your reply! If I do not mod it, it is a very good find and light to have!



You may be thinking of the TigerLight I modded. I put a 5761 bulb in the R500 Lamp Holder. This set-up will no longer work in the R500 Scorpion, because they use a high current shut off in there battery pack. I also tried a WA 1160 bulb but it would not focus properly. To get the 5761 bulb in the R500 bulb holder you either have to remove some of the sides of the lower wide part of the 5761 bulb, or dremel out some of the brass in the R500 holder, (This is assuming that the UltraFire 500 and R500 Scorpion use the same reflector). Also for those that are wondering the R500 reflector will fit a MagLite. Here's some more info, thread # 371 page 13

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1596584#post1596584


----------



## Northern Lights (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes, thanks LarryK, I was wondering about the reflector in a Mag. Plasmaman was kind enough to do some measurements for me. I figured a little work and I could get a cam on it. I have a modded [email protected] light that I need to focus for a particular specific application. I have paid up to $38 for cammed reflectors. So $40 for the light then sell the parts, gee, the lamp assembly is worth up to $25 depending on where you buy it. The WF lamp assembly looks like I might be able to stuff a FIVEMEGA pr>bi-pin socket into it, and if I can that is a $30 onetime fix. I can see where rebuilding the original socket would be tedious. BatterySpace.com has 18650s 2600 mAh that I have been carefully running 5761s on. They have a total burn time around 27 minutes and do drop voltage but that still calculates to about 500 torch lumens when it drops from the 900 or so t-lumens. I have run the 1111 on that set up also in a 2CM61 LE, a mag c-cell, and the 5761 was always brighter. That light will be great when the lithium C's arrive. I am thinking I will mod the WF500 into a 1111 and put it on some 2400 mAh 18650s (2 for $10.19) or I can cannibalize the reflector. The prices are very good to play with this idea. I buy often from here:
http://www.szwholesale.com/ultrafirereg-2x1865018500-wf500-high-power-xenonrechargeable-p-830.html $40.63
or if you do not have a large minimum order you can pay a tad more for shipping:
http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/ultrafirereg-2x1865018500-wf500-high-power-xenonrechargeable-p-526.html $44.38

so for about $55.00 you got a host and batteries that only needs a socket job and maybe a charging port! Well, this is a hobby for fun so I think I might give it a try and if it flops, well we all had fun with this post, thanks all of you.


----------



## cheapo (Dec 31, 2006)

you can only use unprotected rechargables right?

-David


----------



## London Lad (Dec 31, 2006)

No, you can use AW's protected 18650s OK


----------



## stebl (Feb 10, 2007)

I have been following a few of these threads on the ultrafire 500. 
Originally i had been able to find it on quality china goods and the wholesale sight. Now searching for it and following the links brings up "no product found". Anyone any idea whats going on and where it is possible to get this light for a good price.

Thanks
Ste


----------



## NoFair (Feb 10, 2007)

stebl said:


> I have been following a few of these threads on the ultrafire 500.
> Originally i had been able to find it on quality china goods and the wholesale sight. Now searching for it and following the links brings up "no product found". Anyone any idea whats going on and where it is possible to get this light for a good price.
> 
> Thanks
> Ste



I think dealextreme has them for $33.75 with free shipping


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 10, 2007)

Why are the replacement bulbs so much? If the entire light is less than $34 then the bulb all by itself should be around $5-7 I would imagine. If the bulbs were reasonably priced I would jump all over this deal, but with their current price it makes this light not very cost effective to use.


----------



## NoFair (Feb 10, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Why are the replacement bulbs so much? If the entire light is less than $34 then the bulb all by itself should be around $5-7 I would imagine. If the bulbs were reasonably priced I would jump all over this deal, but with their current price it makes this light not very cost effective to use.



I think the bulbs were about $10 from qualitychinagoods.... 

With a mod you can run bi-pins in the light. The mod is posted in the incan forum.

Sverre


----------



## scott.cr (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the pics. That's a light I have not considered purchasing until seeing this post. (For someone like me, my ulterior motive would be obtaining a modable light, and this one looks like it his a high mod quotient.)

For anyone that cares, the look of the reflector is similar to my Warrior K2000 HID light... threads into the bezel in a similar manner too. Very clever design and user-serviceable.


----------



## stebl (Feb 11, 2007)

NoFair said:


> I think dealextreme has them for $33.75 with free shipping


 
Thanks for the heads up. Looks like theres no excuse not to order one at that price.


----------



## 1Army (Aug 9, 2009)

KnOeFz said:


> Nice pics!
> I really like the looks of this light.
> I think without the extender piece it's supposed to run on 2 x 18500, not 3 x 16340.
> $25,- for a replacement bulp (lighthound link above) is a bit much to blow them while testing batteries...



I had to replace the bulb on mine when a careless child somehow got at the light and banged it up, I guess its not sol shock proof? Anyhow, I was not there to see the abuse. I ordered a replacement on eBay for under $10. Works fine!


----------



## 1Army (Aug 9, 2009)

stebl said:


> I have been following a few of these threads on the ultrafire 500.
> Originally i had been able to find it on quality china goods and the wholesale sight. Now searching for it and following the links brings up "no product found". Anyone any idea whats going on and where it is possible to get this light for a good price.
> 
> Thanks
> Ste



Check eBay


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Aug 9, 2009)

Its a fantastic light for the money! True that its not up to the for M6 durability and finish, but with a Philips Focusline G4 bulb and 2xIMR18650s it kills the standard MN20 in output and gives the MN21 a tap on the shoulder...great setup for under $70!

I got mine from a Hong Kong based online shop that offer deals extreme for $24.45 shipped.


----------



## xenonk (Aug 9, 2009)

Holy thread necromancy. :huh:

But yes, DX sells the light and replacement bulbs.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 9, 2009)

I've seen one with the Lumens Factory HO-R5 driven by 2x 18650 IMRs, it was pretty darn impressive. Great setup for the money.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Aug 10, 2009)

I couldn't tell which bulb was brighter when driven with 2xIMR18650s, but it appears that the Philips G4 had a much smoother beam with more flood, the HO-R5 had a more distinct and focused hotspot and less spill. But both appeared just as bright when I was using them outdoors in bushland. It also appears that the HO-R5 had more throw than the G4 due to the more focused hotspot.


----------

